# I hate waiting...so I didn't. Cyp reginae indoors



## tnyr5 (Mar 3, 2021)

My experiment for timing them to the Central PA show, usually held in April. This one is quite pale, just a hint of pink in the pouch near the petals. 
Oh well, two more tries lol.


----------



## abax (Mar 3, 2021)

I think it's quite attractive. How did you do it?


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2021)

Wow! I tried it once outdoors but no luck. Someday...


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 4, 2021)

Extremely wonderful! How do you treat it in winter, potting mix, fertilizer? Congrats!


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 4, 2021)

Given the height of this species that is quit an accomplishment. I'd like to know your growing conditions.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Mar 4, 2021)

Still a beautiful plant!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2021)

Amazing! In the basement with the windows open?


----------



## TropiCool (Mar 4, 2021)

Many years back, I bloomed trays full of both Cyp reginae and Cyp parviflorum for an orchid show. The perfume was heady. And the colors much stronger. I basically left them in their growing trays, under mulch and snow until mid February, and then brought them into a cold (but above freezing) space the got good sun. I think the windows were on the west side. The growing medium was fish-tank sized quartz gravel, live sphagnum, and charcoal.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2021)

Very nice, but it’s just not the same if you aren’t slipping in mud, swatting at deer flies and scratching the poison sumac welts. 
Come to think of it, this is better


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 4, 2021)

It looks amazing. The only time I tried a cyp, i killed it very fast. brought it out of dormancy too early and it was dead within a few months.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 5, 2021)

Nicely done! If memory serves the depth of this species flower color is in part determined by temperature during bud development. The warmer the temperature, the paler the flower. I believe this can be seen even with plants outdoors in warmer years.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> Very nice, but it’s just not the same if you aren’t slipping in mud, swatting at deer flies and scratching the poison sumac welts.
> Come to think of it, this is better


Oh! Thanks for the memories!


----------



## TropiCool (Mar 5, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> Very nice, but it’s just not the same if you aren’t slipping in mud, swatting at deer flies and scratching the poison sumac welts.
> Come to think of it, this is better


My memories are sphagnum bogs slurping my boots off and clouds of mosquitoes!


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Mar 5, 2021)

there is nothing like becoming the creature from the bog,and discovering a little cedar and sphagnum mound,covered with 100 Reginae in bloom.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh my, let me condense into a single reply lol. 
It's impossible to recreate the highly-aerated, soaking wet, ultra-fluffy muck that they grown in out in the wild. If you've never seen it, the best descriptor I can give you is chocolate mousse, but with dirt. Mix is 70 ish percent perlite, the rest is equal parts seedling potting soil, oyster shell, and chick grit. Daily water. 
I overwintered them indoors in the refrigerator for 3 1/2 months. A bit lean on the dormancy, but necessary to reset their schedules for all-year indoor culture. I staggered their timing to see about how early they need to come out to bloom for the first-second week of April. Clearly the first one is too early when grown in my warm space downstairs. #2 is looking about right. The second experiment will be to move them upstairs during the final week to see if color can be improved without needing to grow them cool for the entire period, which would make timing more difficult to predict. 
Overall, though, these seem to be able to take a beating.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2021)

The plant and flower are basically perfect condition, just a little light color. Yes it is basically flowing black muck in nature, often. Having really cold roots really helps it withstand heat, cold flowing water really helps that


----------



## Sky7Bear (Mar 5, 2021)

I have tried growing them outside here, but just too many rabbits. I had about given up on these, but you inspire me again, to go the potted route in a greenhouse (I have two, one unheated, the other a tropical orchid house). I live in the Puget Sound area.


----------



## abax (Mar 5, 2021)

I gave up trying to grow them outside because the deer loved Cyps.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks Tnyr5( sorry, I don t know your valid name) for reply.I stopped with cyps outdoor too.I had many rare and expensive plants in my elder garden for few years but when i had to move and i digged out, all of them died.Last year i tried with calceolus in my new place , it developed well outdoor till it was eaten by a snail during only one night.I recently bought 3 cyps again but i will grow them only indoor.


----------



## Doug (Mar 6, 2021)

Do you leave them in their pots or clean off the potting mix and place them in plastic bags in the frig?
Thanks.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 6, 2021)

I tried plastic bags this winter.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Mar 6, 2021)

in my area,they are in bloom the 2nd week of June,and the calceolus ,the next week. Funny enough,the calceolus can be found even on the road bank,but not the reginae.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Mar 6, 2021)

I wonder if you could use a water cooler circuit under the substrate,in the tray,to keep the roots cold


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Mar 7, 2021)

In my experience,slipping your hand into the wild growth medium,was like putting your hand into the refrigerator full of grass clippings,but more loose and airy


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2021)

Rabbits and deer, LOLZ! Try squirrels and rats!


----------



## rwalsh (Mar 8, 2021)

I have Cyp. reginae in our flower garden. Planted it there in the late 90's. It is in black dirt a slight depression. full sun until about 2:00 PM, then bright shade.
The flowers fade from more red to pink if I don't protect them with an umbrella.. during the bright time of day. No special care. We have squirrels, occassional deer any others but no problems. I do spray lightly with repellant.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 8, 2021)

That's quite a plant


----------



## monocotman (Mar 9, 2021)

Stunning!
David


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 26, 2021)

Clone number 2. I grew this clone just as warm and brighter than the first one.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 26, 2021)

Just wonderful!❤


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 26, 2021)

Clone #3. I moved this one upstairs where the temps are low for the last 10 days before it bloomed. Next year, I'll have to chill clone #2.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. I picked up some goodyera pubescens for the garden, would like to try some Cyps again.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 26, 2021)

Beautiful and nicely done!


----------

